

Ask HN: Best Wordpress Directory Structure/Permissions (LNMP)? - phatmandan

Setup: Amazon EC2 Micro instance (VPS) with Ubuntu 10.10 Server + nginx + php-fpm + Wordpress.<p>Obviously there's no right or wrong answer, but nonetheless -- given the above stack, what directory structure &#38;&#38; file user/group permissions would you recommend and why?<p>Of course security is always a concern, so the ideal structure/permissions wouldn't have security risks (ex: chmod 777 wp-content) but should also have no problem functioning properly (uploading images to wp-content, plugins). Also, remember that we're dealing with Nginx rather than Apache.<p>I've tried a number of solutions, none of which I'm happy with thus far. Hoping to get some better ideas!
======
phatmandan
Anyone want to weigh in? I'd really appreciate some feedback!

